# hi everon



## bearlady25 (Nov 23, 2008)

i put new update pic of the puppys on.thay are getting big,and mom is being just like a great mom.:biggrin5:









http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/...ng-so-big-1-went-new-home-i-get-see-still.jpg


----------



## Pet Photographer (Dec 17, 2008)

very cute puppies indeed


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOHHH OH OH Puppiezzzzzz..... awwww there lovly wee things....:thumbup1: what breed are they?? are they CHihuahuas??


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

they are gorgeous.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Ahh bless....so cute.


----------



## bearlady25 (Nov 23, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> OOHHH OH OH Puppiezzzzzz..... awwww there lovly wee things....:thumbup1: what breed are they?? are they CHihuahuas??


 yes full breed chihuahuas


----------



## bearlady25 (Nov 23, 2008)

shan said:


> they are gorgeous.


 thanks so much,hubb wants to keep them all


----------



## bearlady25 (Nov 23, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Ahh bless....so cute.


thank you,im so happy,want to sell them but dont know if i can.fell in love with them ,but that would give me 6 of them and 1 big dog,i think thats to much.


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

i met a lady who had about 20 chihuahua's 

the frontroom was swimming with them :lol:

so no, i dont think it would be too many..... but it could be the slippery slope to (what do they call it on those rescue programmes?) animal hording?!

just kidding 

id want to keep them too :thumbup:


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow what cuties!!


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww lovely pups soo cute congrats xx


----------



## bimbam (Dec 19, 2008)

They are just so sweet.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Great Pics!
They are very cute!
Keep us updated.
xXx


----------



## bearlady25 (Nov 23, 2008)

come see all our new pic,we R getting sooo big,but 1 of our sister has left.and has a verry good home,and our maw-maw can still see her all the time.we hope that she can see us like that to.if we dont go soon we will get to stay,lol


----------



## bearlady25 (Nov 23, 2008)

thank you,and getting so big now.


----------



## bearlady25 (Nov 23, 2008)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/...ng-so-big-1-went-new-home-i-get-see-still.jpg


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

awh, such nice pictures! very adorable!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, they look all grown up!!
They are so adorable.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

I shouldn't have looked - now i want one....
Glad Mum is doing well, and pups look great...
Keep up the hard work.


----------

